# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Grupi Metallica

## Tigrimelara

Metallica: cfare mendoni per kete grup?

----------


## Wordless

kane qene grupi i madhe gjate viteve 80. 
Pashe koncertin promo per albumin e fundit St. anger dhe e 
lashe ne mes, ishin per tu meshiruar; mu duk se i dhashe
40 eurot nje grupi lypsish!!! Fatemiresisht pashe 
Iron Maiden dy jave me pase qe me ngriten pak moralin!

----------


## tom

edhe un i pash metallica live ktu ne detroit....kon fillu i tur neper bote..6 qershor ,nuremberg,gjermani...maro ne 1 shkurt ne australi....tju thot i gjo tomi...metallica vazhdo te jet grup shum i modh...esht koncerti me i mir qe kom pa ......nuk dilte njeri prej stadiumit....sma thot menja qe i grup lypsish te mbushin nji stadium.

----------


## AK-47

lal metallica kane kane qene dhe vazhdojne te jene nji nga grupet me te mdhoja te metalit me duket teper pa ven ti thush grup lypsash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dordi1

METALLICA, per koncerte live jane shume lart...
edhe ke SANITARIUM TOUR, jone duke lone nom gjithanej...
tjeter gjo se ky albumi i fundit nuk bo dy pare...megjithate ke koncerti i fundit nuk kone luajt vec dy konge nga ...ST. ANGER



me vje shume inot qe IRON MAIDEN, nuk po vijne per te bo nji tour kenej ka U.S.A.

----------


## ac/dc

Mua me pelqen shume lale por me shume jam fanc i ac/dc

----------


## tom

ene  iron maiden jon ne tur....vijn ne detroit ne 6 gusht..jon me dio dhe motorhead..me kismet do iki ti shof...

----------


## tom

per ato qe nuk i kon me qejf metallica...shif ca bohet ne turin qe jon tu bo...mos harroni 20 vjet muzik....

----------


## Wordless

Me falni se me keni keqkuptuar me duket! Metallicat i pelqej
dhe nuk ka disk te tyre qe se kam! Gjith koncertet qe kane 
dhene ketu i kam pare por ky i fundit qe nje koncert promo 
i albumit te ri; dhane tre koncerte brenda dites ne tre salla
te ndryshme, salla te vogla ku plasje vape :-( 
Nuk me pelqeu ky koncert dhe u zhgenjeva nga menyra 
e organizmit!! Pres me padurim nje koncert per se mbari
qe mesa duket s'qenke ne plan per kete vit, ndoshta vitin tjeter!?

----------


## dordi1

ju te evropes keni problem me ajrosjen e sallave, e kam fjalen per A.C.
edhe neper clube plas vape neper europe, kurse ketu ne U.S.A., kondicionerin nuk ta nda njeri...


TOM!
u futa ke website i MAIDEN, dhe vuna re qe ke ky tour qe po bejne, nuk kane per te ardhe knej nga jom une. megjithate do more shoqnin ne telefon ne N.Y., ene do i lajmeroj qe ti shohin me date 30 korrik live ne M.S.G....


GJITHE TE MIRAT

----------


## StterollA

> _Postuar më parë nga dordi1_ 
> *METALLICA, per koncerte live jane shume lart...
> edhe ke SANITARIUM TOUR, jone duke lone nom gjithanej...
> tjeter gjo se ky albumi i fundit nuk bo dy pare...megjithate ke koncerti i fundit nuk kone luajt vec dy konge nga ...ST. ANGER
> 
> 
> 
> me vje shume inot qe IRON MAIDEN, nuk po vijne per te bo nji tour kenej ka U.S.A.*



Degjo _Shoot me Again_ nga ky album.. po  aman brenda mundesi degjoje duke nga makinen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dordi1

me gjithe respektin per STTEROLLA...duhet me te thone kete;
une nuk e di qe kur ke fillu me ndigju METALLICA, por ky grup nuk njihet si grup qe nxjerr nje album edhe ti pelqehet vetem nji konge nga albumi...
ke albumet e vjetra , te pakten deri sa erdhi manager kanadezi BOB ROCK, nuk di se ca te zgjedhesh perpara!!!
shume jane bo tifoz me METALLICA, nga black album, shume i kane ndigju neper kaseta te degjenerume qe i sajojshim me njeqind menyra...
megjithate METALLICA, kane per te ngele ne histori...


tom.   shume e erret foto ke postimi #10.

----------


## StterollA

dord, Metallicen ka nja 10 vjet qe kam fillu ta pelqej dhe personalisht mendoj qe cdo album i ri i tyre behet me i mire se tjeret.

Degjoje "frantic" dhe "unnamed feeling" nga St. Anger  dhe do shofesh qe nuk eshte vetem nje kenge qe pelqehet aty. Eshte nga grupet e rralla qe sot ben "Pure HM music"

----------


## Tironci

hajde hajde u bo gjith ato muj qe jom ke forumi ene tashi e pash temen per legjendaret METALLICA...

un jom nji fans i Metallicave u bo nja 10 vjet...ene ma heqin petllen mo, shkurt muhabeti, osht e kot me fol me shum...
nga dhjetori kom ble bileten se do jen ne Bologna...
nejse pershnes te gjith fansat e Metallivca-ve

si ju duket bileta :ngerdheshje:

----------


## tom

ik tironco e bofsh qejf..shifi se jon tull fare..per mu ka qen koncerti mo i mir qe kom pa der tashti..

----------


## Tironci

o Tomo òa jan kto gjona qe na kan ndryshu mer plak...????


pytje per shigjeten...pse e keni ndryshuar shkrimet...po foton pse e keni hequr...???
ça boni mer jahu...njelet tu i ndryshu shkrimet ju moderatoret...thuj te pakten arsyen pse???

----------


## manoklla

Metallica rocks man, ca thu ti mer Roni, per live Metallica jon njisha. I kom pa live ne S. Francisco me orkestren filarmonike te SF kur kendun No Leaf Clover, me te hik truni fare. Thjesht grupi me i modh metalar.

----------


## Tironci

koncerti i Metallica ne dat 12/12/2003
Bologna ( Palamalaguti)
itali

----------


## dionea

Ishe ti te koncerti ne Bo?

----------


## Tironci

Po,
 si thu ti te mos iksha...jom ne Bologna... :ngerdheshje:  pasanej Metallicat jon grupi qe me pelqe me shum

----------

